# Kitchen Cabinets and Walls



## ththomps (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks in advance for any assistance on this.

My wife and I have been preparing to remodel our kitchen. We found some Thomasville kitchen cabinets that my wife fell in love with and she is pushing me to get the project underway. You have already saved me some challenges from another thread indicating that the cabinets should be replaced prior to the floor, this works out best as I want to cash front the entire deal rather than finance it which I can now do in steps. The issue I have now is making the cabinets “U” shaped instead of the “L” Shape kitchen we currently have. To do this to the kitchen, I have to remove and cover a door leading to another room. How do I cover the old door? Can I simply remove the molding from around the door and run a 2 x 4 up the center to support the Drywall on the Den side of the wall, and the wood paneling on the kitchen side? 

Also if anyone has any suggestions on a simple backsplash Idea for the wall between the top cabinets and the bottom cabinets, it would eliminate the likely mismatch I am going to have by putting paneling up on the kitchen side, we cant find a match so we are may just paint the entire kitchen.

Thanks again for any input, 

Tom


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

ththomps said:


> To do this to the kitchen, I have to remove and cover a door leading to another room. How do I cover the old door? Can I simply remove the molding from around the door and run a 2 x 4 up the center to support the Drywall on the Den side of the wall, and the wood paneling on the kitchen side?


Remove the molding. Nail a 2x4 to the top of the door opening. Nail a 2x4 to each side of the door opening. These peices will allow you to nail the drywall up. Also put a 2x4 in the center of the door opening.

:thumbup:


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I must be missing something. All door jambs I've seen are made to be flush with the interior wall finishing.
Example:for drywall in each room 2x4 walls- 3 1/2" +1" + 1/16
Tear the whole thing out, measure your exsisting stud size and size your new studs to match.It is vitally important to match up the surfaces in a kitchen so the instalation goes well.
I did a Thomasville Kitchen last year and those cabinets look very nice.
I have always liked the look of tile, easy to clean and no chance of dents and scratches.


----------



## ththomps (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Darylh, 

I think that answered my question. After removing the moulding on both sides of the wall, the Den(Drywall side), looks to be 3/8 drywall and it is flush with the door jamb. The Kitchen (Panel side), actually seems to stand out a little past the wall because the paneling is so thin. I am going to remove all of it.

I am guessing frame everything in with 2 x 4s, including the bottom at the floor. It is an old hardwood floor currently under lynolium so I am guessing I will need to frame all 4 sides, top, sides, and bottom. Tile I can do, Walls I am lost on, for the bottom 2x4, can I tow nails into the side 2x4s or do I need to nail or bolt them directly into the lower floor so it has no chance of shifting back and forth?

Thanks


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Your very welcome ththomps. You will need 1 bottom plate, 1 top plate and 3 studs. I would just nail the bottom plate to the floor along with 1 toenail on each side at each end into the exsisting studs.Don't forget to check the measurement of the exsisting studs and rip down the new ones to match.


----------

